# demisting windshield



## jazzite73 (Mar 27, 2018)

hello there

Have tried many methods from silica gel packs to air-con and window slightly open to clear moisture from the inside of the car. Windows are misted up in morning. I have cleaned the glass using Gtechniq perfect glass to ensure no dirt for the water drops to stick to but it still gets bad. Dont have a garage. I'm not doing the whole potatoe or toothpaste/shaving gel on the windows because it smears them.

Any suggestions?
would a special microfibre cloth do the trick? or would that just push any moisture around


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

peach skin microfibres are good from lidl , i use this with some ipa inside windows 

They are lint free

However sounds like mositure is still your problem , mine are clean too but still get misted up


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

This might sound a bit left field/ridiculous but cleaning it with a shaving foam/gel and removing all the residue will aid with reducing condensation.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> This might sound a bit left field/ridiculous but cleaning it with a shaving foam/gel and removing all the residue will aid with reducing condensation.


I seen this on youtube or facebook yesterday lol does it actually work Neil? Hello by the way it's been a while lol
:wave:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Simz said:


> I seen this on youtube or facebook yesterday lol does it actually work Neil? Hello by the way it's been a while lol
> :wave:


Hi Si.

I'm very well pal, hope you and yours are too.

I've no idea if it works but like you, I saw it via social media and the results were pretty ********** in terms of preventing the misting of glass.

I'm not sure if the alcohol content of said foam/gels had an effect on the misting being non existent but it definitely worked.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

jazzite73 said:


> hello there
> 
> Have tried many methods from silica gel packs to air-con and window slightly open to clear moisture from the inside of the car. Windows are misted up in morning. I have cleaned the glass using Gtechniq perfect glass to ensure no dirt for the water drops to stick to but it still gets bad. Dont have a garage. I'm not doing the whole potatoe or toothpaste/shaving gel on the windows because it smears them.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you don't have a slight water leak into the car? That's normally why you get bad moisture/misting on the interior Windows. Something as simple as a blocked drain hole under the bonnet could sort the problem for good.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

brother in law had a discovery with the twin sunroofs
needless to say "moist inside" was an understatement

he used 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aironic-Re...=UTF8&qid=1543754429&sr=1-54&keywords=caravan

one in the car, one plugged in drying out in the house, Once he got the roof seals replaced they soon dried his car out
I used a pair in my S40 which was a nightmare for misting up,

a tray of cat litter (clean) also helps, Once you have found out why the car is moist inside
if you have a sunroof Check the drains are clear and working not draining into the cabin


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Can I suggest leaving your aircon on all the time when you drive. Also try Autoglym glass polish, that's supposed to prevent windows from misting.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Misting windscreens are a combo of high moisture levels inside the car + glass that has a film of something for the moisture to cling to.

Get the windscreen as clean as you can and then devote your energies to drying the car interior as much as possible:

Use the aircon plenty to purge moisture

Dry out carpets / mats / headlinings - car foot mats in particular can hold a lot of moisture

Clean and dry the dashboard top surface 

I would humbly suggest that coating the inside of a windscreen with any product is the very last step of the process.


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

I get a new car every 6 months from work and they have all been the same for misting up in the cold weather i've tried a few things and as a last ditch attempt i tried some spray wax (Fireball ultimate coating wax) and it seems to be alot better. I always have the AC on summer or winter.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

neilmcl said:


> Also try Autoglym glass polish, that's supposed to prevent windows from misting.


It used to!! But they removed the anti mist part of the product some time ago!


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

as a mechanic and along the lines of some others i have found it can often be a damp pollen filter that causes the issue so if you find and change the filter that may fix the problem. depending on the car make and model pollen filters from £5 - £30 so most likely a cheaper alternative but if you locate it you can remove and see if its damp first, noting should be bone dry.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

As above, change the pollen filter regularly and use the ac in the winter doing this helps loads.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Is the windscreen and windows misted up before you enter the car ?
If so , like others have said, this is more than likely a damp issue, normally doors seals and if mainly the rear screen, tailgate seals.

If windscreen and windows mist up more when you enter the car, this could be the air con set to recirculate, thus recirculating the cold air of the interior and moisture from drivers and passengers breath or dampness from clothing if wet from rain.

The air con recirculate setting should be OFF and only switched ON when outside temperature is hot, like during a hot summer.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Demented said:


> Is the windscreen and windows misted up before you enter the car ?
> If so , like others have said, this is more than likely a damp issue, normally doors seals and if mainly the rear screen, tailgate seals.
> 
> If windscreen and windows mist up more when you enter the car, this could be the air con set to recirculate, thus recirculating the cold air of the interior and moisture from drivers and passengers breath or dampness from clothing if wet from rain.
> ...


or when the stench pouring from diesel engines enters the car
or allergy triggers sneezing fits

Main reason i fit the activated charcoal filters and use recirculate is to Keep the disgusting stench of diesel out of the car


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

I have used fairy liquid in the past when out of dedicated antifog for the visor on my helmet. It can be a bit smeary though so probably best not doing a windscreen with it. But muc off or Bob Heath anti fog products do help. I have a couple of bean bag dehumidifier things in mine too. But best advice is keeping the windows clean and check for damp carpets.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

andy__d said:


> or when the stench pouring from diesel engines enters the car
> or allergy triggers sneezing fits
> 
> Main reason i fit the activated charcoal filters and use recirculate is to Keep the disgusting stench of diesel out of the car


Using the air con in such a manner can cause windows to mist up during the slightest of rain or outside dampness; it's ok if you remember.


----------

